# Ideas for my tank



## Jonathan K (9 Jan 2009)

Hey, just wondering if you have any ideas of how to improve the planting in my Rio 125 - not looking to good at the moment. Thanks


----------



## mr. luke (9 Jan 2009)

remove them from the pots and add a nice amount of stem plants  group all of the same plants up together.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (9 Jan 2009)

First off, remove the plants from the pots and get rid of the rockwool surrounding the roots. Then seperate the plants into plantlets, trim the roots back a little and plant them in the substrate. Get soem liquid ferts and c02.

Bobs ya uncle


----------



## StevenA (9 Jan 2009)

Totally agree, remove plants from the pots, buy more plants, and have them in groups of the same type. And also be aware of growth habits of the different types, and plant accordingly, ie. background, midground, and foreground.  8)


----------



## Themuleous (9 Jan 2009)

Check out http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?lang=en and http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008.cgi for loads and loads of great ideas.

Sam


----------



## Jonathan K (9 Jan 2009)

thanks for the advice guys


----------



## Goodygumdrops (10 Jan 2009)

OK,well we NEED update pics when you have made some changes!!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (10 Jan 2009)

Jonathan

I like the jewel filter system as it is all housed in one area - but can look an eyesore as I had a Rekord 96 - have you thought of adding some 

Echinodorus `Rubin` is a decorative hybrid between Echinodorus horemanii `rot` and Echinodorus x barthii. The transparent, ruby-red leaves with light leaf ribs provide a particularly intensive sheen. An undemanding plant whose growth is stimulated by CO2 addition and a nutritious bottom. A good solitary plant for large aquariums.
Echinodorus `Rubin` infront of the filter box. I have just bought two for my tank.

Regards
paul


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jan 2009)

Just have a look at my Rio 125 journal, you will find lots of photos in there, list of plants, info regarding the upgrade of the lighting, addition of CO2, fert regime, its all there  have fun and keep us posted.


----------



## Jonathan K (10 Jan 2009)

again thanks for the advice - LondonDragon your journal was rearly helpful

Today brought a Nutrafin C02 system and ordered some reflectors for next weekend. I will also hopefully get some substrate then and take plants out of their baskets


----------

